# story edgar sawtelle



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

just bought and on about page 20.Seems to be a fiction book not specifically about GSD but about dog communication/breeding for focus and maybe a book for all us GSD lovers. Will foolow up as I read.Anyone out there read it?


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

So have you finished it? Don't give anything away, except did you enjoy the book - I will be reading it later this week.

Thanks.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Long book-haven't finished it yet but LOVE it-look at cover dog breed unspecified but cover sure looks like GSD and if you read book with the idea that the dog in the story is your dog OH MY great !!!Love the parts written from Almondine (dog)point of view


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: sawtelle-OUTSTANDING*

Halfway through-have to admit for the first time in a long time I am going back to reread sections-and just DO NOT want book to end.If you love dogs you need to read this book-it is not about people but looking at it and thinking it isw about the whole dog/human relationship and even better kinda talks about dogs responses NOT controlled/affected by people!BUY IT!!!


----------



## lucasmom (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: sawtelle-OUTSTANDING*

Just finished this book and I must say it was the BEST book I have read in a very long time. I did not want it to end. Very rarely do I ever read a book twice but this one is the exception. Thanks for the recommendation, I will be passing this one on to a couple of dog loving friends for sure.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: sawtelle-OUTSTANDING*

Any GSD lover or any dog lover please read this book-many things make you rethink what a dog/human relationship COULD BE!!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: sawtelle-OUTSTANDING*

I'm about a third of the way through it. I can't decide if I want to hurry and read it all or never have it end.

Wonderful book - thanks for recommending it!

Difficult to believe this is the author's first book.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: sawtelle-OUTSTANDING*

Forgot to come back and post about Edgar Sawtelle. That was one amazing book and had some interesting insights into both dogs and humans. I will definitely read it again down the road.

The OP also recommended Racing in the Rain - I have to say, this one really got to me. I thoroughly enjoyed this book and the way it celebrated Enzo's life, as told by him.

I passed this book on to my mom. My stepfather died just 6 months ago, so I gave her an idea of the story, so she would be prepared.

Racing in the Rain is a good reminder to find joy in the everyday life and be the best we can be. I hope Enzo now has his opposable thumbs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: sawtelle-OUTSTANDING*

Oprah just chose this book for her book club pick. She said that "this book is right up there with the greatest American novels ever written". 
I have it reserved at my local library, can't wait to read it...


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I read it last summer and loved it. I am an avid reader, always with a book, and this is one of the best books I have ever read. Top 20, easily. 
Sheilah


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMom
> The OP also recommended Racing in the Rain - I have to say, this one really got to me. I thoroughly enjoyed this book and the way it celebrated Enzo's life, as told by him.
> Racing in the Rain is a good reminder to find joy in the everyday life and be the best we can be. I hope Enzo now has his opposable thumbs.


OMG! I just finished this book last month, and cried like a big, fat baby. I'm with you, Sky'sMom, I so hope Enzo got his thumbs. He deserves them.
Sheilah


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm on pg 60ish and am enjoying it! Borders had it 40% off this past weekend, so it was such a bargain for the hardcover at $15.

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## riggins_mojo (Jun 16, 2006)

I just got it from the library today and can't wait to stay home tomorrow and just read. Kids are on "restriction" and it's going to be a reading marathon...can't wait!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

To all reading-do NOT be put off by first 50 or so pages (NOT dog lover oriented)keep going!Almondine is my heroine-best dog!Bet you will want to OWN it if you finish it.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Still reading . . .and enjoying.

I am rather disappointed I must say by the book description in the inside front cover. Like Oprah said- it gives way too much away!! 

I am 200 or so pages into the book and while I am enjoying learning the details of the story I still haven't gotten past the parts described on the cover. I do wish I knew less of what was still to happen. . .

Anyone else feel that way about the book description?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I finally got this book after having it reserved for a month, had only two weeks to read it and as usual, I procrastinated on starting it. Well today I finished reading it and it was very good! My eyes need a break as I had to return it to the library-overdue. Well worth it though)


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Finished the book.

I really liked the authors writing style and how descriptive he was with his words.

Didn't like the ending. Left me with lots of disappointment and questions. I thought based on reviews from here and the book cover that this was some life changing book that would inspire me to read more. Didn't happen.

Cannot believe that Oprah chose this book. I went to her message board to see what others were saying and found that most all the readers feel the same as me. Perhaps I missed some profound in between the words meaning. . .ugh. . overall didn't like it and wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Spoiler alert: Don't read if you don't want to know the end, I am trying to keep it abstract. 

The ending did lack,to say the least. But the dogs taking off at the very end with the Alpha girl in control, could be a whole other story.
I thought it was great how Edgars family trained their pups for a year before selling them, to make sure what they were breeding were worthy. And the record keeping of every little thing was interesting. How many breeders do that? If you take a pup, and it doesn't get the proper training, how do you know if the lineage/pedigree is up to your standards. Other than the temperament of the pedigree, but we all know what could happen if a pup has been mistreated, abused, they all don't bounce back, even with the best nerves. The author did do his research. IMO.


----------

